# Alternatives To Sony PlayStation Vue



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Is anybody else here starting to look around for alternatives to Sony PlayStation Vue? I like the service a lot, but I am getting frustrated that I cannot watch it out of home on a personal computer. My understanding is that Sling TV subscribers are able to view from their computer. I have read that some other services will be coming soon and I will switch if they have most of the channels that I want.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Jim148 said:


> Is anybody else here starting to look around for alternatives to Sony PlayStation Vue? I like the service a lot, but I am getting frustrated that I cannot watch it out of home on a personal computer. My understanding is that Sling TV subscribers are able to view from their computer. I have read that some other services will be coming soon and I will switch if they have most of the channels that I want.


No, made us drop DTV. It works on some of the cheapest devices available. (Firesticks, Roku Sticks, etc.) Seems simple enough to go with one of these until they expand their devices.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes you can watch Sling TV on your PC, as well as the other devices, Fire TV works better than the Channelmaster DVR for SlingTV, IMO, don't have any other devices here to make a judgement on.

Sling TV on your PC looks fine also (just tried it)


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Jim148 said:


> Is anybody else here starting to look around for alternatives to Sony PlayStation Vue? I like the service a lot, but I am getting frustrated that I cannot watch it out of home on a personal computer. My understanding is that Sling TV subscribers are able to view from their computer. I have read that some other services will be coming soon and I will switch if they have most of the channels that I want.


I just log into the website of what I want to watch when I'm away from my network. Some also have live programming. I think that aspect has almost as much value as the service itself.


----------

